# Fire Frank Layden



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Someone please tell me,per dollar spent,what GM is doing a worse job in the league.The man is an idiot!!!How can he offer jerome James half the exception when 2 teams have already offered him the full...Layden wants to split the exception with Michael Doleac????All I can say is he better be bluffing.I did not think it would be possible for the Knicks to get any smaller and they look like they will

Frank layden

Brings in Rice and pays him 9 million per,trades him for Anderson and eisly who dont play,overpays Clarence weatherspoon,drafts donnel harvey and trades him for Eric strickland,drafts eric chenowith over Loren Woods,and Chenowith couldnt even make the summer roster...And his latest is to turn down Spree for big dog and earvin johnson....DOLAN wake up!!!!!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Its not his fathers fault!!!:laugh: 

I know u meant Scott Layden, just messin wit ya. I agree with you. Donnell Harvey looked pretty good with Denver towards the end of the year and he traded him for yet another guard in Strickland. I also dont understand our 2nd round pick- Jovicxh or somethin. why draft another freakin guard prospect why not a big man prospect. Im gonna wait to see if Mcdyess turns out to be the Mcdyess from the Suns and his better days with Denver. Than Layden will start to get on my good side. Til than I agree with crowd on draft night "FIRE LAYDEN"


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*mcdyess??*

Hi fordy,
just out of curiousity,do you think the knicks put mcdyess thru a rigorous physical before they signed him..I assume they checked his vertical and explosiveness....what I can not figure out his how do you check out a guy like CAMBY who has plantar fasciatis on a good day and a hip muscle tear on the bad days


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

You are one supid piece of work you know that.......you bring up the trades that we all know...bla bla bla............

But u know what? he is actually doing the right things right now.

Dont try to mess it up


----------



## Spurs4Life (Jul 9, 2002)

Who the heck is Frank Layden??


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*To the Phoenix*

If Scott(not Frank) gets a big man and trades spree i will get off his case..Until then,if its true he offered James half the exception he is totally clueless...And by the way insulting someone is probably not the best way to exprees your feelings on basketball.But to each his own..


----------



## nixfan (Jul 15, 2002)

I think the problem with Scott Layden and the entire front office is that they are not geared to win championships. It seems as though they are satisfied with the ussual trip playoffs. If the McDysse deal is all they accomplish this entire offeason then they probably will be a first or second round playoff team. The team is overall too conservative. They take a safer shot in getting Antonio than picking a possible better player in Wilcox or Butler. I still like the deal overall because he is a 20-10 guy and if it doesn't work out in 2 years we will clear up 11 million dollars in salery, plus we get rid of Camby. The main fault with Layden is first of all, Allan Houston and his giant contract. Also he brought in too many guys who are underachivers with big contracts such as Anderson, Eisley (signed by Daddy) and to a lesser extent Weatherspoon. This puts them in a huge hole because now they can't sign any free agents, so they can only get good through the draft, which they won't be able to do since they got this whole second round of the playoffs mentality. So Layden has to a few things to get on my good side:
1. Get a point guard or let Frank Willaims start. How much worse could he be than Ward, at least this guy has a shot at being a factor.
2. Get a decent center. Just get a guy in here that can play D and get boards.
3. No more 6-7 power fowards, or over paid players signed by your dad.
4. Make a worth while draft pick.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I completely overlooked the ridiculous contract that Houston signed.....Did you see in the daily news the Knicks were possibly going after Wally for Spree in a 3 team deal??I guess thats better than Big Dog and Earvin Johnson....

joe Dumars made a good point that he brings in players who he feels will have good chemistry with the others and who may not have broken out due to the situations they were previously in.He specifically mentions Wallace and Williamson and expects Billups to break out..Layden is clueless when it comes to that.As much as I like Spree,he has to go.....He 32 and his trade value is not going to get any better.

One thing I will say in his favor is that the prospect of paying James 30 million dollars after avg 4 points per game is kind of scary...


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *truth *
> 
> 
> the prospect of paying James 30 million dollars after avg 4 points per game is kind of scary...


As much as I want a center so bad for us, that is very scary. Thats alot of bread for an unproven player.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

what I can not understand is why doesnt layden just trade Spree for Earvin johnson and big dog ???It seems like a no brainer,doesnt it??


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *truth *
> what I can not understand is why doesnt layden just trade Spree for Earvin johnson and big dog ???It seems like a no brainer,doesnt it??


Johnson would be a perfect rebounding shot-blocking presence and Robinson is kinda tall for a SF and can grab some boards. I love Spree but this would be a decent deal. I wish we could do a Houston for Robinson and Johnson deal instead!


----------



## nixfan (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm not sure why Knick fans are so in love with this Sprewell for Robinson and Johnson move. We do get a legitimate center but we also create other problems for ourselves. First of all, the big dog is primarily a shooter, he rarely takes it to the hole. That leaves no one in the starting line up, or the team for that matter, who can penatrate consistantly. He is basically Allan Houston with a quicker release, and slightly better rebounding skills. Second of all we would have to take on some more salaries. Big Dogg is making close to 10 million until 2005 and Johnson is making 4 million and could walk after this year. So we are adding 2 millions dollars more in salary, and Ervin Johnson, the whole reason we would made this deal could be gone after this season leaving us in the same situation next year. We might be better off keeping Sprewell two more years and then let him walk and clear up 12 million dollars.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Nixfan,youre problem is you make too much sense and sound like a GM who knows what he is doing!!!!By your logic we should have kept Ewing the extra year and let him walk and freed up salary and cap room...Oh,and not bid against ourselves and horrifically overpay alan Houston..

I do think that Glen Robinson might be "doggin" it in Milwaukee since he doesnt appear to be very motivated.Hopefully the change of scenery would put some fire in his belly.

I really like Spree,but i do not think he and houston are made for one another..Plus I have an emotional bias towards Postell,and i would like to see him get some time....

As Van gundy used to moan,the Knicks are structurally flawed..We still do not have a real small foward or a center,and who knows if we have a point guard??

By the way,if i was a betting man my money would be on a Spree for Wally deal


----------

